# [ 2010 ] Jockey Club and Cosmopolitan



## Larry (Dec 25, 2010)

Now that the Cosmopolitan is open has anyone stayed at the Jockey Club yet and used Cosmopolitan amenities such as pool, underground parking, new entrance from strip to Cosmo and JC? When will the renovations of rooms and entire JC be competed?

We are owners at JC but haven't been to vegas in a couple of years and want to go sometime in 2011 or 2012 but want to find out that all amenities can be used and rooms have been renovated.


----------



## kjd (Dec 27, 2010)

Question for owners of Jockey Club.  Were the JC owners offered a buyout when City Center was planned?  It looks like the JC is in a canyon.  The Cosmo amenities could be a real plus when construction is finished.  Just wondering why JC owners stuck it out during construction.


----------



## BevL (Dec 27, 2010)

And does anyone know whether those who just "rent" a unit - ie through Expedia get the same privileges?

With some discounts I have, I can actually book a two bedroom suite through Expedia for less than I can exchange in for our daughter's wedding in May.

TIA.

Bev


----------



## Snotick (Dec 27, 2010)

I own 2 units at the Jockey Club.   I will be staying there in a couple of weeks. (Jan 13-18th)  so, I will post back about the Cosmo.   I purchased my units a few years ago, shortly after the Cosmo began construction.    Most JC owners were angry, and the price of units were at an all time low.   I spent less than $1000 on my units.  And over half of that was closing costs.    Before I purchased, I visited the property and asked for a map.  That way, I could determine before purchasing, if the units were on the Bellagio side.    Both of my units face the fountains.  One is on the 3rd floor, and does not have a great view.   The other is on the 9th floor and is in the perfect location.  The JC is going to be updating all their rooms this year, with new furnishings and flat screen tv's.

Since I visit LV at least once a year, it made sense to buy a unit.   At the time of purchase rooms rates were approaching $100 a night.   Now that the Cosmo is finished, its makes the ownership 10x better.   I will probably look at selling one of my units later this year, when the remodels are done.  

The JC owners were not offered a buyout before construction.  It was nearly impossible.     Each building has 11 floors with 18 rooms per floor.  Thats 198 rooms/units per building.   Each unit can/will have a separate owner for each of the 52 weeks.   198 x 52 = 10,296 owners.     Since there are 2 buildings you need to double that number.   2 x 10,296 = 20,592 owners  would have needed to agree on a buyout.    There was no way for Jockey Club/Tricomm Mgmt to force a buyout, since each unit/week is deeded as real property.   

I stuck it out because I saw potential.  To be able to stay at a prime place on the strip.  For a decent price.  I have a large room, with a full kitchen, living room, free wifi,  and view of the Bellagio Fountains.   And now, I will have a private elevator to the newest casino in Las Vegas.     Plus, if I ever decide to sell,  I will more than likely make money.


----------



## Snotick (Dec 27, 2010)

BevL,   I'm not sure if "renters" will get the same privileges as owners.  I do know from talking to employees that they try to put owners on the North/Bellagio side whenever possible.  Renters are put on the south side, with a view of the wall.    Looking at the math,  there are 396 rooms, and only 75 pool passes available to give out.   So less than 1/4 of the guest would be able to us them at any given time.     I would assume that it would be for owners only.  But, I will check when I am there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jancpa (Dec 27, 2010)

The Jockey Club owners were never offered any type of buyout.  Rumor has it that is would have taken !00% approval of all owners for such a sale.  The Jockey Club has over 14,000 timeshare owners and 78 whole unit owners in the 270 room resort.  It would have been impossible to do this in a timely fashion.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 27, 2010)

*It is buried. It's terrible. But there is no out.*



jancpa said:


> The Jockey Club owners were never offered any type of buyout.  Rumor has it that is would have taken !00% approval of all owners for such a sale.  The Jockey Club has over 14,000 timeshare owners and 78 whole unit owners in the 270 room resort.  It would have been impossible to do this in a timely fashion.



This type of requirement (super majority approval for disbanding/selling the project) is one of the major reasons suggestions that a resort be sold or shutdown aren't real possibilities. It is another BIG reason why the value of a timeshare project is almost always not in step with whole ownership of the property or of full ownership condos in the area. Remember the outstanding (at the time) offer the Summer Bay owners got to move / upgrade their LV resort a couple years ago. It was almost scuttled when a very small group of owners thought they should get a buyout (and much higher price) than the Board was able to obtain.  Had they prevailed what a mess that resort would be in.  They succeeded - and it's doubtful that offer would be anywhere near as good (or even made) now. Great work by that Owner controlled Board of Directors that nearly got nixed.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 27, 2010)

*Nobody (& Nothing) Is Perfect.*




timeos2 said:


> Remember the outstanding (at the time) offer the Summer Bay owners got to move / upgrade their LV resort a couple years ago. It was almost scuttled when a very small group of owners thought they should get a buyout (and much higher price) than the Board was able to obtain.  Had they prevailed what a mess that resort would be in.  They succeeded - and it's doubtful that offer would be anywhere near as good (or even made) now. Great work by that Owner controlled Board of Directors that nearly got nixed.


Sometimes -- i.e., often, most of the time, nearly always -- the quest for the _Perfect_ is an obstacle to achieving the _Very Good_.  

However that may be, the old Summer Bay timeshare sellers may have inadvertently contributed to the futile & arguably harmful_ Quest For The Perfect_.  For a while, part of their sales spiel was pointing out the valuable location of the so-so & semi-shabby Summer Bay Las Vegas timeshare & stoking the notion that major casino developers had such hunger for the site that before long they would buy out the timeshare at such a huge amount that each & every owner would receive a major windfall. 

Compared with that major vision of huge dollar signs, merely getting a new & upgraded timeshare resort in exchange for their _el primo_ property could never measure up to their inflated expectations.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Larry (Jan 3, 2011)

Larry said:


> Now that the Cosmopolitan is open has anyone stayed at the Jockey Club yet and used Cosmopolitan amenities such as pool, underground parking, new entrance from strip to Cosmo and JC? When will the renovations of rooms and entire JC be competed?
> 
> We are owners at JC but haven't been to vegas in a couple of years and want to go sometime in 2011 or 2012 but want to find out that all amenities can be used and rooms have been renovated.



Since responses to my original post went off topic I'm repeating my request to find out if anyone has been to JC since Cosmo opened and can answer some of my questions please.


----------



## mgood500 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Going to Jockey Club this week*

Does anyone have any questions that have not been answered by
previous posts about the Jockey Club?


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 1, 2011)

how are the renovations going - i believe someone posted they would be completed around the end of fall in 2011 - are there pics somewhere?

how is cosmo pool access?  can you request a pass the same day?

what is the jockey pool like - in the shade but usable?


----------



## mgood500 (Feb 1, 2011)

*some info on Jaockey Club*



chalee94 said:


> how are the renovations going - i believe someone posted they would be completed around the end of fall in 2011 - are there pics somewhere?
> 
> how is cosmo pool access?  can you request a pass the same day?
> 
> what is the jockey pool like - in the shade but usable?



From being at the JC in Sept I can tell you the pool is as nice as it can be in the small space.  As I recall it gets some sun but not too much depending on the time of day.   I don't know if I can take pictures of the renovated rooms but I can tell you where there are some if you will send your email to me at markgood500@gmail.com

I'm looking forward to seeing the access to Cosmo but from other posts it 
sounds very convenient.


----------



## Snotick (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to post back after I got home from my trip last month.   I spent 5 days at the JC in mid January and spent a lot of time in the Cosmo.  Here is a quick run down, and some pictures of what the new renovations will look like and how the Cosmo Pool looks.  There are actually 2 pools that are open to JC owners.    The Boulevard Pool which spans the east end of the front building, with great views of the Strip.   The Bamboo pool is located on the SW corner of the front building.  I talked to multiple people working the pool and they all stated that JC owners would be able to use either of these two pools.    There is a third pool,  (may be called the Beach Pool or something)   This pool is reserved for only Cosmo guests.    Either way, I was very impressed with the entire Cosmo property and their employees.  


These first two pictures are from a remodeled 2 bedroom unit at the Jockey Club






[/IMG]






[/IMG]



The rest of these pictures are from a one bedroom studio unit.  I took more pictures of this unit, since I own two just like it.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


All of these pictures are from the Boulevard pool.  






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Snotick (Feb 4, 2011)

Access to the Cosmo is nice.  For those that are familiar with the JC,  there is a set of double doors located on the south side of the pool area.  Kind of near the ice machine.   You go through the double doors and there are 2 elevators.  You can go to the garage or to the Cosmo Casino.   Once you step out of the elevator, you turn right and take 5-6 steps and you are in the center of the casino.      

  The entrance to the Cosmo is centrally located for guests in both of JC's towers.    Previously, if you were in the tower farthest from the strip, you would have to take the elevator to the 2nd floor of your tower, walk past the pool, take the elevator in the first tower to the 1st floor, then exit JC and take the sidewalk (or cattle shoot,  as I like to call it) to the Strip.

During the time that I was there, the entire pool area was opened to the public.  So, there was no definite answer on the pool passes.    The JC pool is usable, but if your looking for a tan.  Forget it.  The pool has a huge net over the entire area.  At first I thought the net was just during construction, but now I realized they are going to leave it up, due to the balconies from the Cosmo.  It would be too easy for a bottle to fall on someone (or be thrown at someone).   Hopefully they will enclose the pool and exercise area and make it more usable year round.


----------



## ginnylbs (Feb 4, 2011)

*Beautiful Photos*

Thank you for the update on Jockey Club


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 4, 2011)

_deleted duplicate pictures_

Thanks for the pictures.  What's with all the solid colors?  The current rooms are all solid greens and now moving to all solid reds.  Just seems odd.


----------



## Snotick (Feb 4, 2011)

The biggest change is the move away from the horse theme.  Currently the pictures and lamps have have horses on them.     I never really noticed that the new rooms were so red,  until you pointed it out.   Maybe its not as obvious in person.


----------



## mgood500 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jockey Club report*

I also just got back and was really impressed with the easy access to Cosmopolitan and the Cosmo employees were very welcoming when I said I was from JC.   I got the same story - JC owners or renters get to use two pools and the third is part of some club.  The Bamboo pool is on the 14th floor (same as the Spa) and was really impressive after dark.  The pictures that have been posted are great.

Yes, four elevator levels.  Two for JC, one the Cosmo garage and one the Cosmo Casino.  The lower four floors of the Cosmo have dramatic escalators with
the conference center on the 3rd and 4th levels along with restaurants.
The seating in the conference center just made me want to sit and rest it looked so comfortable with lumbar support pillows.  The murals on the walls
were spectacular.  

No poker room in the Cosmo at this time.  I sure didn't want to leave.  Room renovations are continuing but I didn't get an sense of the speed of the work.

All the Tricom employees of JC (the management company) are such a pleasure to deal with too.


----------



## Snotick (Feb 7, 2011)

JC room renovations are suppose to be completed by the end of the year.   I'm not sure when they will start putting guests in the remodeled rooms.   I do know when I checked in, I requested a room on the north side.   One of the ladies behind the check in counter made a comment about double checking the remodel schedule.  To make sure the room she put me in was not scheduled to be remodeled that week.   

I did here some construction noise during the day while I was there.  So construction is underway.    I'm hopeful that I will be able to stay in one of the remodeled rooms in September/October.    

I also was bummed about the lack of Poker Room.  I got conflicting reports from Cosmo employees,  some say they are going to have a Poker Room, others said No.   Time will tell.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2011)

We just left Vegas last week and have to do a double look to find/see the JC Resort from the blvd.

Pictures look great/


----------



## Larry (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks to all for the great information. We have not been to Vegas or the JC tor about 4 years but definitely plan on going back once all the rooms have been remodeled. Great to find out about use of two pools and access to Cosmo.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for all of the information and photos of the Jockey Club. 

On II, it says laundry facilities on site. Where is the laundry? 
Is it complimentary for guests or are guests required to pay for each use?


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2014)

There are washers and driers on each floor and they are coin operated.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 17, 2014)

JC is in a great location to see Vegas everything is in walking distance from this resort.


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2014)

The location can't be beat. The units are nice and the people running it are
Great. My son liked our exchange so much he grabbed a week for himself.
His first trip as an owner comes this July. He even invited us along.


----------



## davesdog (Apr 23, 2015)

*Room location question.*

Any info on the location and type of room 264B ?

Thanks


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2015)

According to my son's resort map, it looks like a regular one bedroom in the
Derby tower, second floor with a wall view of the Cosmopolitan.


----------

